# Snaring rabbits in Indiana



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I plan to post pictures soon but my husband and I decided to take our 3 yr old daughter out to snare some rabbits tomorrow. 

Do you think it's to early for her? She does watch us butcher rabbits with no problem. She eats it and actually loves it. In fact the only thing she really enjoys to eat is meat. 

What's your take on it?


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Do you mean setting snares to catch wild rabbit or grabbing home grown? I don't think it's too early to learn a life skill if she's interested. I don't think I'd have her do anything besides watching only right now. Let her see how to dress them out. When they're in the kitchen teach her how to cut them up and cook them. Good for ya'll.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

Well we have lots of rabbits here but I was talking about going out and setting some snares in the woods. We all love the out doors and I'm excited to get out of this stinkin house!

Thanks.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Too early! Naw, the younger the better. 

Good luck, set some for a few squirrels too while your at it?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Not Legal here but we can use Box Traps.But no its not too young.

big rockpile


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I absolutely hate squirrels. They smell horrible. We just shoot them out of the trees with a .22. 

How would I go about catching squirrels? I'm not sure I want to eat squirrel. I might try a little. What does it taste like?

Squirrels smell like urine. Well at least the ones we've come across do.  

I might try it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Squirrels are about all we eat in the way of Red meat other than Deer.Never had a problem with Taste,the Young ones we Fry.The old ones Slow Cooker or Parboil and Bake.

We kill it we eat it!

big rockpile


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

If I don't kill the squirrels they eat my garden and pee in my attic! I don't want to relocate them so they could be someone else's burden. 

However I'm going to try it!

Could you send me a recipe?


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

In NC relocation of any specie
is illegal. Should be that way
everywhere.


----------



## The Bunny Ranch (Nov 3, 2010)

I agree david!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Ah, snares. Excellent. A handy skill no doubt.


----------



## sdrew (Sep 4, 2002)

Incredibly easy and delicious squirrel (or rabbit) recipe:

1 or 2 squirrels, cut into pieces.
1-1/2 T butter
1/8 cup olive oil
salt, pepper
1 large garlic clove, chopped
1 t fresh rosemary (or 1/2 t dry)
1/2 cup white wine
1/2 cup chicken broth
1 T coarsely chopped parsley
1 cup sliced mushrooms

Saute squirrels in butter and olive oil, on medium until lightly browned. Add wine, chicken broth, garlic, rosemary, and salt/pepper. Simmer on low until liquid is reduced quite a bit (at least one hour). Turn heat back to medium and add mushrooms and parsley for 5 minutes. The meat just falls off the bone, and is delicious,.. ENJOY


----------

